
Ask HN: Modern medical/elderly alert services? - susiecambria
Is anyone working on a new and improved medical alert system for older folks in the US? What&#x27;s out there now seems expensive for what the services are. And the services feel a little used car salesman-like.<p>I live in a rural area and so relying on a mobile phone is not necessarily the best option AND landlines are common here.<p>Thoughts? Suggestions?<p>Thanks!
======
smt88
My understanding is that the alert services run on cellular networks anyway.

It sounds like you'd need something that either connects either to wifi or the
landline. It would also have to be small enough to be carried by the elderly
person all the time, as well as have great battery life.

Does that sound right?

For some elderly people, voice-activated home assistants throughout the house
might be a good option. There are no concerns about connectivity, batteries,
or remembering to carry them around.

~~~
susiecambria
Not sure about services running on cellular versus landlines these days. I
would prefer a landline connection but cellular would be acceptable.

A wearable is important since fall detection is necessary.

My main frustration is that you have to be aware that change has happened in
this space to find non-traditional medical alert companies. Unfortunately,
internet searches do not always include some of the newer solutions. Not sure
if this is a marketing problem with the new kids on the block or what.

Thanks for your help!

~~~
brudgers
Would 911 access meet your needs?

In the US, my understanding is cell phones will connect with 911 so long as
there is signal. No contract required. A (used?) flip phone would be cheap,
have long battery life and work many places (but not in the shower). One
without a password and with 911 on speed dial would be about as simple as any
other wearable. On eBay, flip phones from reputable sellers are abundant. Good
luck.

